# Frame Jig For Sale



## 1baddoggie (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a frame jig I designed and built a ~10yrs ago when I did not like the limited selection and capability (or price) of what was on the market. It works very well and allows for complete frame component assembly all at one time. The tube holding blocks can accommodate all tube sizes and be placed anywhere along the slotted jig, so there is no restriction on frame design/configuration. Frame angles are infinitely adjustable with a ST to HT angle delta of +/- 6deg.
I have not used in a number of years and would like to see someone buy it and put it to use. 
It would come with the stand that does pivot and spin in most any orientation. 
Pictures are here: https://picasaweb.google.com/1baddoggie/FrameJig?feat=directlink

https://lh5.ggpht.com/_PxAptUQ40MY/RoHNoDQLtlI/AAAAAAAAA0A/SO-0ZlSOh8o/s288/IMG_0766.jpg

Not really sure what it would be worth  , I guess I'll put it at $750 or offer. It would be best if you were able to check it out in person, shipping it would be problamatic.

1bd


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool, kinda like a beefier Nortac, but with a better rear dropout setup.....except that it doesn't look to be able to get less than 6-7cm of bb drop. Is that the case or can you flip the dummy axle assembly?
It might help to post where you are located- might bring out the lurkers in your area.


----------



## 1baddoggie (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a fair amount of BB drop adjustment with the jig. It has been a while since I looked at it, I will check how much and report back. 
Another nice feature is that the seat angle can be set independent of the TT length and, the head angle can also be set independent of either of those as it pivots about the HT TT centerline intersection.

It is located in Cupertino CA


----------



## RevTilton (Feb 1, 2009)

I am interested. Please PM me or email. 

Thanks


----------



## saccross (Oct 17, 2008)

*Frame jig for sale*

I'll buy it. Call me.

CJ 916 549 7137


----------

